
The Chromium Project has 24k+ TODO comments, each referencing an assignee - patrickdevivo
https://www.tickgit.com/browse?repo=github.com/chromium/chromium
======
nostrademons
FWIW, when you see a username next to TODO() or NOTE() in Google-developed
code, it's not the assignee, it's the author of the TODO comment. The idea is
that every TODO should have a person you can check with to see what the
history behind that TODO is and whether it's still relevant. The assignee is
often whoever wants to work on cleaning up the code - it's intentionally left
unspecified so that a.) people don't feel guilty or overwhelmed about leaving
TODOs b.) the work can be load-balanced among different engineers at a later
date and c.) the comments are (semi-)robust against people leaving the
project.

~~~
patrickdevivo
Ah interesting! Thank you for the context, that makes a lot of sense. I notice
all of them (well, haven't checked all 24k, but many of them) link to
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/list](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/list),
and I wonder if that's ensured by some sort of policy or CI rule

